# Blonde Fender Combo - Anyone remember seeing it?



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

Howdy,

Does anyone here remember seeing a blonde Fender combo up for sale in the 'For Sale' section a few months ago? I believe it was a Bassman and was eventually traded for a Carr.

More importantly, does anyone have a pic of it? I think it looked gorgeous, and I just bought a Fender Champ 12 that I want to modify to look like that amp, so I need some inpiration.


----------



## FrankyFarGone (Dec 8, 2008)

Well this is well inspired
I just looove the white knob
It is a silverface master vol actually...got blackfaced, master vol remove
and professionely change the tolex,and cloth grill (weated)
Wow!


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I have one. I can't remember if I had it on the for sale page, but if I did it didn't sell besause it's still here. It's actually a Two Rock amp in a Bassman chassis that I put into a 1x12 cab. I also have a Super Champ in a blonde 1x12 cab. The cabs were built by "Crusty", but I don't know if he is still building cabs. I could probably find out... I think Rogers and a few others will build you one too.


Pete


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

FrankyFarGone said:


> Well this is well inspired
> I just looove the white knob
> It is a silverface master vol actually...got blackfaced, master vol remove
> and professionely change the tolex,and cloth grill (weated)
> Wow!


Very nice. Where did you get the faceplate? The amp I am talking about I believe had an 'oxblood' grill.


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

Sneaky said:


> I have one. I can't remember if I had it on the for sale page, but if I did it didn't sell besause it's still here. It's actually a Two Rock amp in a Bassman chassis that I put into a 1x12 cab. I also have a Super Champ in a blonde 1x12 cab. The cabs were built by "Crusty", but I don't know if he is still building cabs. I could probably find out... I think Rogers and a few others will build you one too.
> 
> 
> Pete


Actually, I wanted to retolex the one I have - this was going to be a project - I was actually gonna start a thread shortly, with updates/pictures, as I go through the process.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

vds5000 said:


> Actually, I wanted to retolex the one I have - this was going to be a project - I was actually gonna start a thread shortly, with updates/pictures, as I go through the process.


Ahhh. I get it. There are a couple good "tutorials" on line... here is one but I've seen some other good ones too. I think the main thing is to make sure you strip and/or sand the cab down to bare wood so you don't get lumps under the new tolex. 

http://adlibmusic.net/Tolex/index.htm

And yes, my blondes have oxblood grillcloth.


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

Sneaky said:


> Ahhh. I get it. There are a couple good "tutorials" on line... here is one but I've seen some other good ones too. I think the main thing is to make sure you strip and/or sand the cab down to bare wood so you don't get lumps under the new tolex.
> 
> http://adlibmusic.net/Tolex/index.htm
> 
> And yes, my blondes have oxblood grillcloth.


Thanks for the link, and yes, that looks sharp! Have you considered replacing the original knobs with the white custom shop knobs that come on the Fender Custom Shop amps?


----------



## FrankyFarGone (Dec 8, 2008)

vds5000 said:


> Very nice. Where did you get the faceplate? The amp I am talking about I believe had an 'oxblood' grill.


sorry..i have to ask..this baby is no mine..yet 
but most of the thing there were done 10 years ago
except for maybe the knob..n cloth


----------



## Big White Tele (Feb 10, 2007)

vds5000 said:


> Howdy,
> 
> Does anyone here remember seeing a blonde Fender combo up for sale in the 'For Sale' section a few months ago? I believe it was a Bassman and was eventually traded for a Carr.
> 
> More importantly, does anyone have a pic of it? I think it looked gorgeous, and I just bought a Fender Champ 12 that I want to modify to look like that amp, so I need some inpiration.


That was LeftyLangs Princeton that was traded to Nighthawk for a Carr Rambler, then went to.../


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Here's the DRRI I got here a few months ago. Love the looks of the blondes. I may have to invest in some of those cream knobs. :smile:


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

Big White Tele said:


> That was LeftyLangs Princeton that was traded to Nighthawk for a Carr Rambler, then went to.../


Yes, I think this was it - I remember the pics being taken outside. Thanks for the pic.

Although, I could have sworn the grill was oxblood. I guess they're right about memory being the first to go!


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

davetcan said:


> Here's the DRRI I got here a few months ago. Love the looks of the blondes. I may have to invest in some of those cream knobs. :smile:
> QUOTE]
> 
> Yeah, but with no numbers on the faceplate I think it might look wierd.


----------

